# Jobseekers Benefit - Tax Credits Reduced



## carnycode (1 May 2019)

Hi all, I was out of work a short period and claimed Jobseekers Benefit for three weeks until I got a new job.

On a tax certificate, my tax credits are now listed as follows:

Personal Tax Credit: €1,650
Employee Tax Credit: €1,650
*Gross Tax Credits (A): €3,300*

_Tax Credits Reduced By:
_
DSP Jobseekers Benefit: €1,976
*Gross Tax Credit Reduction (B): €1,976*

*Net Tax Credits (A-B): €1,324*

Would anybody know if it correct for me to lose out of €1,976 in tax credits because I claimed Jobseekers Benefit even though it was such a short period of time?


----------



## elcato (1 May 2019)

Ridiculous as it sounds, JB is actually taxed as income. However those figures look wrong. You hardly got 1,976 for 3 weeks


----------



## asdfg (1 May 2019)

Revenue assume you are going to receive JB for the year. Ring up revenue and tell them you only claimed JB for 3 weeks. The credits should be reduced to 203 * 3 * 20% = 120


----------



## Laramie (2 May 2019)

Based on a couple of similar posts over the past few days, this seems to be par for the course. Either the Dept. of Social Protection is not notifying the tax office or they are, and the tax office is not inputting the correct information. I had a problem this week. I phoned both the Revenue and Social Protection and both seemed to blame the other.
You will need to get a written statement from the Department of Social Protection and send it in to your tax office. They will amend your tax credits accordingly.
It is such a nuisance. The wasted time being put in to this sort of problem that should be easily sorted by having the right systems in place.


----------



## SoylentGreen (2 May 2019)

There is a further problem. In myself and my wife's case. Our tax credit certs are incorrect. We recently qualified for the State pension but our tax credits are showing that our payments commenced on the 1st January when they only started payments from March.

Because of the receipt of State Pension we are being taxed on a Week1 Month 1 basis so our over payment of tax will not be adjusted during the year. We have to wait until the end of the year to claim the over payment back.

We have also asked the Social Services department for a breakdown of payments received for 2019 only. It seems they are incapable of doing this. They keep sending out statements to include some payments received in 2018.  When we send these to the revenue they are including the 2018 payments as continuing in to 2019, when they have stopped.

So our tax credits are being reduced by a state pension that we did not receive and by 2018 welfare payments that have stopped.

Like the OP our monthly salaries are in a mess but in our case because we are being taxed on a week1/month1 basis we cannot get adjusted refunds throughout the year.


----------

